# .17 HMR VS. 22 WMR; Magnum Rimfire Comparison



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I enjoyed this article comparing the rimfire magnums. Big fan of both rounds!

I think I'll blow up a squirrel's head with a 17 HMR to celebrate!

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2019/12/09/rimfire-report-magnum-rimfire/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been a fan of the 22 WMR since my first Ruger Single Six almost 50 years ago.
A great round for a farm gun. In a pistol you can get better performance than a 22 LR from a rifle, but in a much handier, more portable, package.
Out of a rifle it guarantees a quick humane kill on predators such as raccoons. 

I'm holding the line at two Single Sixes, three Heritage Rough Riders, and one Savage Model 93GL bolt action rifle.
Although, I'm thinking about selling a Winchester Model 94 30-30 and using the money to buy a Henry lever 22 WMR.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought a 17 HMR years ago.... tried it several times.

I sold it and went back to a 22


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I bought a 17 HMR years ago.... tried it several times.
> 
> I sold it and went back to a 22


MM

Just curious, what about the .17HMR that you didn't care for?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've been a fan of the 22 WMR since my first Ruger Single Six almost 50 years ago.
> A great round for a farm gun. In a pistol you can get better performance than a 22 LR from a rifle, but in a much handier, more portable, package.
> Out of a rifle it guarantees a quick humane kill on predators such as raccoons.
> 
> ...


Pre '64 Winchester 94?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Listening. I have been considering a 17 hmr. Ruger is offering a RP rimfire Rife in it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If you want to shoot tiny bullets really fast check out the 204 Ruger. Bonus you can reload your own. The ole 22mag Savage 93 drills tacks no need to risk a new rifle and another caliber.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> If you want to shoot tiny bullets really fast check out the 204 Ruger. Bonus you can reload your own. The ole 22mag Savage 93 drills tacks no need to risk a new rifle and another caliber.


 Yes, My dream list includes a .222 center fire. I like the smaller calibers in a RPR platform for lower cost practice. Also the challenge of doing more with them than is normally done .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Listening. I have been considering a 17 hmr. Ruger is offering a RP rimfire Rife in it.


I'm pleased with my Savage 93R17BTV...the trigger is superb and the bull barrel is one accurate mamajama. Plus the gorgeous laminated thumbhole Stock gives the rifle a nice refined look that makes the pretty girls wanna rack a round or three and pull the trigger!









https://www.savagearms.com/content?p=firearms&a=product_summary&s=96250


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty pretty and good read on the ammo comparisons. Only .22 mag I ever had was High Standard Deeringer in the early 70s. Made a big flash and bang and was so inaccurate a person could shoot at the ground and risk a miss. Found out later the ammo of that era was loaded with slow burning rifle powder which gave not much boost in performance over a LR in a short barrel gun...rumored to take 16 inches or so to bring it up to potential. So the next mouse gun bought in 82 was a NAA five slinger in LR. Now the smarty pants have .22 mag powder that works better in short barrels...so now i wished it was a mag. Its just not fair. Its pretty danged accurate for such a small gun once a person remembers which brands hits where on the up and down. The fast ones hita little low the slow ones hit a bit high I think. I only shoot it in the backyard on major summer holidays and New Years Eve.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Pre '64 Winchester 94?


No, one of the almost last. Serial number is in the 6,000,000 range.
It is a good one, probably better than pre-64, it was made on CNC machinery by FN.
I bought it gently used in 2012 or so, when Winchester announced the end of the line.

I had a New England Firearms Handi Rifle chambered in 22 Hornet. I mounted an illuminated reticle scope on it for creatures roaming my back woods during low light conditions.
I sold it last year to help finance my trip to the 99th Annual Reunion of the Society of the 5th Infantry Division.
I don't like to part with firearms, in fact this is the first since my 1980's divorce from wife #1. But I rationalized it by thinking I have another 22 caliber centerfire varmint rifle, my Ruger Mini 14.


----------

